# Importing a Diesel car to Dubai



## JusefPol (Nov 3, 2015)

Hello guys. I hope you can help me, or at least bring some light.

I am a new expat here in Dubai. I have a good car, only 3 years old, a Peugeot 308 CC Cabrio. The thing is I bought the car last year (second hand), and the car is in a really good state, so when the opportunity of coming here appear up I tried to sell it, but you know prices in cars works, selling the car would mean losing a lot of money (since I am still paying the loan and the selling price would not cover everything). And my company here is paying for the transportation so I though of bringing the car here.

Now that I am here basically everybody is laughing at me of the mistake I've made of bringing a diesel car here. And I want to ask If it really is going to be that nightmare, and asking for help if anybody knows a petrol station in Dubai that sells good diesel, or if any garage would know what to do with my car when I have to do revisions and any insurance that could have no problems with diesel cars.

I don't know, now I am a little bit worried if would have been better to lose a certain amount of money that having the car useless here.

Any help?
Thank you very much.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I would not recommend that you bring a modern diesel car to the UAE.
They use common rail injection systems that operate at extremely high pressures with pumps and injectors that have very fine tolerances.
These engines run fine on the very high quality diesel found in Europe but would not work well here on the diesel that is suitable for trucks and older technology Diesel engines.
The lubricity of diesel available here is low - meaning that the pumps and injectors will wear quickly and need very expensive replacement or repairs.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## JusefPol (Nov 3, 2015)

Thank you for the quick answer Steve, 

I don't I have an actual choice, I will check if the container isn't already been shipped. Maybe I can cancel it. 

But if I can't is there any recommendations of how to better protect the car against the diesel here? I mean in my country it was usual to buy a special liquid that could in theory clean the inyectors every 5k km, for example. Things like that. I don't know, I suppose there have to be many people in a similar situation like me, maybe they have more experience of how to deal with all the stuff, or if they deeply regret bringing the car here.



Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I would not recommend that you bring a modern diesel car to the UAE.
> They use common rail injection systems that operate at extremely high pressures with pumps and injectors that have very fine tolerances.
> These engines run fine on the very high quality diesel found in Europe but would not work well here on the diesel that is suitable for trucks and older technology Diesel engines.
> ...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
You will be in a very exclusive club!
I used to be the Asia Pacific manager for a diesel fuel injection manufacturer - so have a lot of experience of diesel fuel quality issues around the world and its effect on different engines and injection system technologies (rotary pump, unit injectors, common rail etc.).
There are tank additives available in Europe that help with the lubricity - but they are not readily available here - as there are so few vehicles that would benefit from them.
Due to the chemical composition - we had trouble shipping them to certain countries and they are banned from being sent air freight.
Depending on the age of your car - it will have either a Bosch, Delphi or Continental common rail injection system. They are all similar technically and don't like the fuel available in the GCC.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

All Defenders from 1997 are diesels, the owners haven't had any major problems that I am aware of due to the quality of the fuel?

But it is a transit engine i suppose.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> All Defenders from 1997 are diesels, the owners haven't had any major problems that I am aware of due to the quality of the fuel?
> 
> But it is a transit engine i suppose.


Yes - they use old pump technology and unit injectors with more liberal tolerances - unlike the common rail used on 1.6 and 2.0 litre modern diesel lumps.
Cheers
Steve


----------

